# The Biggest Quitters!



## random3434 (Jul 15, 2009)

_Quitters never win and winners never quit~_



Sometimes.......................




We'll never forget these infamous sports quitters - FOX Sports on MSN


----------



## Oddball (Jul 15, 2009)

Randy Moss


----------



## Paulie (Jul 15, 2009)

Not necessarily a "quit", per se, but JD Drew when he refused to play for the Phils after they drafted him.

Same thing with Eric Lindros when he refused to play for the Quebec Nordiques after they drafted him.

The fucking NERVE of these pampered ass clowns.  You spend your entire life just dreaming of playing professionally, and then your break comes and YOU fucking call the shots, like you're ANYONE yet in the pros?

Ridiculous.

I hate to say it, but Barry Sanders comes to mind as a quitter.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 15, 2009)

Kerry Collins


----------



## elvis (Jul 15, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Not necessarily a "quit", per se, but JD Drew when he refused to play for the Phils after they drafted him.
> 
> Same thing with Eric Lindros when he refused to play for the Quebec Nordiques after they drafted him.
> 
> ...



You're forgetting about John Elway refusing to play for the Baltimore Colts.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 15, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Not necessarily a "quit", per se, but JD Drew when he refused to play for the Phils after they drafted him.
> ...


Can't blame him for that one.

I wouldn't have played for Bob Irsay either, and he had an offer on the table from the Yankees.


----------



## elvis (Jul 15, 2009)

Dude said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Bo Jackson did the same thing to the Tampa Bay Bucs.


----------



## xotoxi (Jul 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, Brett Favre is not on the list.


----------



## tigerbob (Jul 15, 2009)

Paulie said:


> I hate to say it, but Barry Sanders comes to mind as a quitter.





Naaah.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 15, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


So, they each had two offers on the table and got the best deal they wanted.

No quitting there.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan Leaf anyone?


----------



## del (Jul 15, 2009)

manny ramirez.


----------



## tigerbob (Jul 15, 2009)

del said:


> manny ramirez.



Definitely.  Complete shitheel.


----------



## xotoxi (Jul 15, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Ryan Leaf anyone?


 
In order to be considered quitting, doesn't the players absence need to have a detrimental effect on the team, rather than benefit the team?


----------



## Paulie (Jul 15, 2009)

tigerbob said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to say it, but Barry Sanders comes to mind as a quitter.
> ...



Why not?  He was allegedly frustrated about the team's commitment to winning, and he was pretty much the only offense the team had on a season to season basis, besides a little Herman Moore for a time.

He had no real reason to walk away like that.  And I'm saying this as a huge Barry Sanders fan.  He's my favorite RB of all time.


----------



## Paulie (Jul 15, 2009)

Ricky Williams?


----------



## random3434 (Jul 15, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan Leaf anyone?
> ...



True, but I just love pointing out what a failure he is!


----------



## elvis (Jul 15, 2009)

Paulie said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Everyone in the state of Michigan certainly thought he was a quitter.


----------



## tigerbob (Jul 15, 2009)

Paulie said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



I agree, I was surprised when he did it.  But I could just never call him that, whatever the evidence happened to be.


----------



## xotoxi (Jul 15, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...


 

Ryan Leaf wouldn't have been a failure if he'd had Randy Moss and Deion Branch as his receivers.


----------



## elvis (Jul 15, 2009)

tigerbob said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > tigerbob said:
> ...



Lion fans seem to have forgiven him.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 15, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



I disagree. He was a big, spoiled rotten baby who figured out he couldn't get his way in the pros, so he quit like the p*ssy he is to go running home to mommy.


----------



## Paulie (Jul 15, 2009)

tigerbob said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > tigerbob said:
> ...



It's just strange that he retired, rather than just requesting to be traded.  He was a season away from Payton's record.  He was a class act though, and I'm sure stats like that meant almost nothing to him.

It would hurt pretty bad if Chase Utley, or Brian Westbrook just out of nowhere decided to walk away from the game over nothing more than alleged mixed feelings.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 15, 2009)

Nolan Ryan...The guy could've pitched until he was 80.


----------



## tigerbob (Jul 15, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



It didn't happen overnight.


----------



## elvis (Jul 15, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



Whoa.  Echo used the p-word.  Good thing Leaf wasn't drafted by the Colts or echo would be in prison by now.


----------



## xotoxi (Jul 15, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...


 

A Leaf without Branch is compost.


----------



## elvis (Jul 15, 2009)

tigerbob said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > tigerbob said:
> ...



My friend has season tickets.  this last season, Barry was honored and the fans cheered him, as did he.  I remember people wearing Barry jerseys and putting duct tape over the number 20.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 15, 2009)

tigerbob said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to say it, but Barry Sanders comes to mind as a quitter.
> ...


You could say the same about Ahmad Rashad....And you'd be wrong.


----------



## del (Jul 15, 2009)

tigerbob said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > tigerbob said:
> ...



i wouldn't describe barry sanders as a quitter.

was jim brown a quitter? he walked away, too.


----------



## Paulie (Jul 15, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



Good thing she put that * in there too, so I didn't have to cover my kid's eyes


----------



## del (Jul 15, 2009)

Paulie said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



your kids should be in bed.

j/k


----------



## elvis (Jul 15, 2009)

del said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



or Michael Jordan a 2-time quitter?


----------



## Paulie (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok, here's the deal.  

Don't ever dare retire, no matter what, or you're a p*ssy ass quitting bitch.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 15, 2009)

Paulie said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



I'm always the lady!


----------



## random3434 (Jul 15, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Ok, here's the deal.
> 
> Don't ever dare retire, no matter what, or you're a p*ssy ass quitting bitch.



And Paulie, you're always the gentleman!


----------



## Paulie (Jul 15, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here's the deal.
> ...



And a scholar!


----------



## xotoxi (Jul 15, 2009)

Paulie said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...


 

I think she should have written:



> ...so he quit like the p*ssy he is...
> 
> 
> * = "u"


 
Cuz we all know that an asterisk refers to a footnote.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 15, 2009)

I will tell you this. I love this thread, I've missed talking about sports. I know you guys have your baseball thread, meh.....except for my Cubs.

But I'm gearing up to start talking some football, I can't wait!


----------



## del (Jul 15, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



more user friendly, for sure.

if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Paulie (Jul 15, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> I will tell you this. I love this thread, I've missed talking about sports. I know you guys have your baseball thread, meh.....except for my Cubs.
> 
> But I'm gearing up to start talking some football, I can't wait!



Uuuugghh.  I like football and all, but let me jusst enjoy the baseball season, it's so damn relaxing.  Football brings out the worst in me.


----------



## Paulie (Jul 15, 2009)

I start getting wasted on Sundays, I smash beer bottles against my girlfriend's and kids' faces, I take the lord's name in vein on HIS day...football season's ugly around my house.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 15, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > I will tell you this. I love this thread, I've missed talking about sports. I know you guys have your baseball thread, meh.....except for my Cubs.
> ...



Yeah, and you still have the title of "World Series Champs" until late October, savor it!


----------



## Paulie (Jul 15, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



Oh I'm milkin' every lost drop out of it, trust me


----------



## xotoxi (Jul 15, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...


 
With such animosity towards one of the largest non-entities in the history of the NFL, one begins to wonder...did EZ know Ryan Leaf on a more "personal" level???


----------



## random3434 (Jul 15, 2009)

> John Daly is known for many reasons ... including quitting on himself.




And drinking and smoking while teeing off the 9th hole.


----------



## xotoxi (Jul 15, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


 
Why, then, do you have a picture of Sarah Palin desecrating the flag, when you should instead have a Phillies World Champions logo?


----------



## elvis (Jul 15, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



He had a phillies logo for quite a long time.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 15, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



He lost a bet or something to Ravi, she picked his avatar!


----------



## elvis (Jul 15, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



I forgot about that.


----------



## xotoxi (Jul 15, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...


 
Oh yeah!

Why did she pick that one?  I thought she was supposed to pick something that was embarrassing.


----------



## tigerbob (Jul 16, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



I thought he always looked tired and lethargic on Sunday.  That would go a long way towards explaining things.


----------



## Paulie (Jul 16, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



I'm not sure myself.  She said she didn't know what was embarrassing to me.

That reminds me, it's probably been at least a week by now, I think I can lose this avatar.

She does look good in the pic, though.


----------



## manifold (Jul 16, 2009)

Pat Tillman


----------



## Paulie (Jul 16, 2009)

Plaxico Burress


----------

